
Stanford Software Removal Tool - CaliforniaKarl
https://uit.stanford.edu/software/ssrt
======
CaliforniaKarl
The Stanford Software Removal Tool (SSRT) is published by Stanford University
IT, for people who want to easily remove Stanford-suggested software from
their systems.

Edit: To be clearer, this removes software that University IT either suggests
users install, or requires users install. For example, Cisco AnyConnect is
suggested (over, for example, the macOS built-in VPN); BigFix is required (at
least, for many systems, particularly when working with PHI).

I posted this because it was recently updated to remove the hidden Zoom app
that is described in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20387298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20387298).

